# I believe in the old-fashioned nuclear family.



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

A *nuclear family* is the single most important social unit in all of the human species by far. It is the bedrock of civilization. It's how babies enter being. That's how my older brother and I I were raised. I came from a classic model family. There was one man married to one woman in the American home who were the biological parents of both children in the home. The man of the house worked full time to provide for his family. The woman (in the occupation of housewife) of the home kept it in order, kept the garden in order and provided the children motherly care all day long. As us two boys grew older, we were given chores to be taught a work ethic and to help earn our room and board. There were a couple dogs and cats as family members also.

A nuclear family may also consist of adopted children and adopted parents. It can still be a good family unit if the legal adult guardians can properly provide for and properly raise children. Proper raising of children involves strict discipline. Wooden spoon spankings and switch thrashings were in full bloom in my boyhood family life. Talking back to my mother could mean a stiff face slap.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Seems you believe in abuse and keeping the little lady in her place .Shocked to hear you’re single.😶


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

snowbum said:


> Seems you believe in abuse and keeping the little lady in her place .Shocked to hear you’re single.😶


I'm interested in what is best for _H0mo sapiens_. The world is no bowl of cherries.
There are the nasty pits under the sweet red flesh. I believe in reality and in nature.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Key words being 'that's how I was raised'.


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

I also believe the healthy nuclear family provides the best foundation for kids, and my parents and husband’s parents both provided that, stay at moms included, minus the abuse. My parents were very happily married for 56 years, and I assume husband’s were too until one passed away. Sorry, a switch or belt not something I’ll ever comprehend. But that model also stranded untold numbers of women as penniless and unable to leave abusive relationships, of which there were many. My husband and I are married and raising our children together, but I work and wouldn’t have it any other way as I would never be fully financially dependent upon a man.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

JohnPBailey said:


> A *nuclear family* is the single most important social unit in all of the human species by far. It is the bedrock of civilization. It's how babies enter being. That's how my older brother and I I were raised. I came from a classic model family. There was one man married to one woman in the American home who were the biological parents of both children in the home. The man of the house worked full time to provide for his family. The woman (in the occupation of housewife) of the home kept it in order, kept the garden in order and provided the children motherly care all day long. As us two boys grew older, we were given chores to be taught a work ethic and to help earn our room and board. There were a couple dogs and cats as family members also.
> 
> A nuclear family may also consist of adopted children and adopted parents. It can still be a good family unit if the legal adult guardians can properly provide for and properly raise children. Proper raising of children involves strict discipline. Wooden spoon spankings and switch thrashings were in full bloom in my boyhood family life. Talking back to my mother could mean a stiff face slap.


The traditional family definitely shouldn't include beatings and thrashings, especially with an impliment. 
Consistent loving discipline doesn't need physical abuse to work.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

JohnPBailey said:


> A *nuclear family* is the single most important social unit in all of the human species by far. It is the bedrock of civilization. It's how babies enter being. That's how my older brother and I I were raised. I came from a classic model family. There was one man married to one woman in the American home who were the biological parents of both children in the home. The man of the house worked full time to provide for his family. The woman (in the occupation of housewife) of the home kept it in order, kept the garden in order and provided the children motherly care all day long. As us two boys grew older, we were given chores to be taught a work ethic and to help earn our room and board. There were a couple dogs and cats as family members also.
> 
> A nuclear family may also consist of adopted children and adopted parents. It can still be a good family unit if the legal adult guardians can properly provide for and properly raise children. Proper raising of children involves strict discipline. Wooden spoon spankings and switch thrashings were in full bloom in my boyhood family life. Talking back to my mother could mean a stiff face slap.


Honestly I think you are here to do nothing more than stir up ****.

That said, if this is the bedrock of civilization why have you never been married and only have fun sexual relationships? Aren't you part of the problem? Your kind is causing the fall of our society and its traditions.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Lets roll with your theories...that only traditional roles work to create a successful family. And that family starts with a man who works and supplies the family with all it needs externally. 

By that standard, we can ascertain, that the *failure* of a nuclear family can also fall on the man's shoulders. When a husband fails to remain faithful to his wife, when he refuses to meet the emotional needs of his wife (who has shut into her own home and expects for her to get all of her emotional and social needs from her husband alone), when he fails to met the emotional needs of his children through a lack of understanding and uses physical discipline instead of trying to understand that his children are tiny humans with their own feelings, emotions and thoughts. 

So maybe, the lack of 'traditional nuclear families' is actually just mostly men's faults. Men that didn't understand that they had to be everything and anything to their shut in families that had to abide by the rules of one person that didn't understand how to fulfill every need of every family member. 

_Said by a person whose mother was the breadwinner and father was the stay at home Dad. And because of that, is stronger for it._


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

JohnPBailey said:


> A *nuclear family* is the single most important social unit in all of the human species by far. It is the bedrock of civilization. It's how babies enter being. That's how my older brother and I I were raised. I came from a classic model family. There was one man married to one woman in the American home who were the biological parents of both children in the home. The man of the house worked full time to provide for his family. The woman (in the occupation of housewife) of the home kept it in order, kept the garden in order and provided the children motherly care all day long. As us two boys grew older, we were given chores to be taught a work ethic and to help earn our room and board. There were a couple dogs and cats as family members also.
> 
> A nuclear family may also consist of adopted children and adopted parents. It can still be a good family unit if the legal adult guardians can properly provide for and properly raise children. Proper raising of children involves strict discipline. Wooden spoon spankings and switch thrashings were in full bloom in my boyhood family life. Talking back to my mother could mean a stiff face slap.


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

JohnPBailey said:


> A *nuclear family* is the single most important social unit in all of the human species by far. It is the bedrock of civilization. It's how babies enter being. That's how my older brother and I I were raised. I came from a classic model family. There was one man married to one woman in the American home who were the biological parents of both children in the home. The man of the house worked full time to provide for his family. The woman (in the occupation of housewife) of the home kept it in order, kept the garden in order and provided the children motherly care all day long. As us two boys grew older, we were given chores to be taught a work ethic and to help earn our room and board. There were a couple dogs and cats as family members also.
> 
> A nuclear family may also consist of adopted children and adopted parents. It can still be a good family unit if the legal adult guardians can properly provide for and properly raise children. Proper raising of children involves strict discipline. Wooden spoon spankings and switch thrashings were in full bloom in my boyhood family life. Talking back to my mother could mean a stiff face slap.


Yet YOU have not made any sacrifices to your life pursuits and your choices to create one. You have spent your whole life living for yourself. And that's fine and even good for you, but if you feel that it is so right and noble, why wouldn't you want to give up living a self-centered life and share everything you have with a wife and family?

Also, you must realize that MANY "nuclear families" that looked so perfectly the way you described on the outside were toxic and hurtful to the people living IN them. There was plenty of dysfunction and damage done by people who were living in "perfect" families.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Then you need to find somebody who wholeheartedly shares your beliefs. Nobody else will want to marry or procreate with you.

I don't think your physically abusive disciplinary model is ideal. You best re-think that before child protective services takes your hypothetical kids away. 

But it also doesn't mean you get to dictate how other people who are not your spouse & children should conduct their lives.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Interesting viewpoint coming from someone who never raised a family amd used women to scratch itches.

How you lived your life is your business of course, I'm just not sure how one who never raised a family has all kinds of opinions on how they should be structured.

Many of us have raised children in environments that did not include dad going to work and beating up mom if she didn't perform according to his expectations and somehow our kids grew into fine adults. Plenty of 1950's style households had skeletons.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Honestly I think you are here to do nothing more than stir up ****.
> 
> That said, if this is the bedrock of civilization why have you never been married and only have fun sexual relationships? Aren't you part of the problem? Your kind is causing the fall of our society and its traditions.


Bingo


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

There is a difference between spanking and beating - never should you strike your child with an object. I was raised to go and find my own switch and you bet your behind that if it weren't big enough, I would end up with being beaten by something far more bigger than what I should have chose. My parents were never married, and my father cheated on my mother, a countless number of times and was also a drunk and this is what he called a 'nuclear family'. Yeah, a nuclear bomb. The world is different now. It's almost impossible to be able to afford a 1 income family. 

I wish you luck, sir.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

JohnPBailey said:


> *nuclear family* is the single most important social unit in all of the human species by far


Sorry to burst your bubble, but there's a BUT with your premise, although from a biological and social point of view, for humans the nuclear concept seems to have proven as one of the best fit to raise a progeny, the fact is that mother nature doesn't give a crap how that progeny is raised, as long as that progeny survives long enough to pass on the genes. I understand that some people can't accept this biological concept do to religious beliefs, but regardless, they have nothing to do with the reality of life in this planet. We are nothing but vessels for those genes to be pass on in order for them to continue replicating themselves. Most of those genes were here before the whole new organism acquired it.

Moreover, the fact that you are still single, is very contradictory to your own statements/beliefs. Not that mother nature cares one bit if your are marry or not. You don't pass those genes on...end of the line for you and your genes. That's all.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

snowbum said:


> Seems you believe in abuse and keeping the little lady in her place .Shocked to hear you’re single.😶


Well, I didn't read that. Getting a swat for behaving like an idiot has worked good for thousands of years.

Traditional roles for men and women in a family unit are not a bad thing either.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Honestly I think you are here to do nothing more than stir up ****.
> 
> That said, if this is the bedrock of civilization why have you never been married and only have fun sexual relationships? Aren't you part of the problem? Your kind is causing the fall of our society and its traditions.


Well, I'm gone for a little while and look what I missed!😋


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Did OP have another thread where he talked about beating up the wife/mom?

I didn't see that in this thread.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> Well, I didn't read that. Getting a swat for behaving like an idiot has worked good for thousands of years.
> 
> Traditional roles for men and women in a family unit are not a bad thing either.


A swat doesn’t require a belt of a bavkhand


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

JohnPBailey said:


> A *nuclear family* is the single most important social unit in all of the human species by far. It is the bedrock of civilization. It's how babies enter being. That's how my older brother and I I were raised. I came from a classic model family. There was one man married to one woman in the American home who were the biological parents of both children in the home. The man of the house worked full time to provide for his family. The woman (in the occupation of housewife) of the home kept it in order, kept the garden in order and provided the children motherly care all day long. As us two boys grew older, we were given chores to be taught a work ethic and to help earn our room and board. There were a couple dogs and cats as family members also.
> 
> A nuclear family may also consist of adopted children and adopted parents. It can still be a good family unit if the legal adult guardians can properly provide for and properly raise children. Proper raising of children involves strict discipline. Wooden spoon spankings and switch thrashings were in full bloom in my boyhood family life. Talking back to my mother could mean a stiff face slap.


You let yourself be beaten and did nothing to defend yourself? What kind of weak man did your father raise? You have to teach kids to respect themselves, teaching them to accept abuse from anyone doesn't do that.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

snowbum said:


> A swat doesn’t require a belt of a bavkhand


I actually don't like belts myself and backhanding someone or using a closed fist is not discipline.

I had a number of things used on me and can attest that the terror and fear instilled with the use of those objects along with the rage they were used with, was not conducive to healthy discipline and learning.

Mrs. C used a small paddle (she is a little woman and the boys were giggling at her efforts with her hand at a pretty young age) and I used my palm and only bottom spankins were allowed.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> I actually don't like belts myself and backhanding someone or using a closed fist is not discipline.
> 
> I had a number of things used on me and can attest that the terror and fear instilled with the use of those objects along with the rage they were used with, was not conducive to healthy discipline and learning.
> 
> Mrs. C used a small paddle (she is a little woman and the boys were giggling at her efforts with her hand at a pretty young age) and I used my palm and only bottom spankins were allowed.


My wife is the one who looses her temper with our girls, and runs to me. I, on the other hand don't shout, I simply give them my terms and start counting. By the count of four, everything is usually sorted, but in the rare occasion 10 is reached, I use 2 fingers to "beat the living crap out of them".

Yes 2 fingers and the pose of an enraged tiger, but sometimes dominance is required to guide the next generation onto a path where they do not turn out degenerates and dominance needs to be asserted, not begged.

Corporal punishment in anger or to the point of actual harm is abhorrent, but to put the imminent and real fear of hades itself into your children instantly to cement a lesson is required and it is child-abuse if not done when needed.

To hold them and make them know they are loved in-spite of what has just transpired is equally needed and is another form of abuse if not done.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Dictum Veritas said:


> To hold them and make them know they are loved in-spite of what has just transpired is equally needed and is another form of abuse if not done.


You would think so, but in this stupidiest of times in western civilization where humans have forgotten to avoid non desirable traits for humans, and now embrace them, you might come across as an abhorrent anti woke to all of those fruity loonies out there.


----------



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Honestly I think you are here to do nothing more than stir up ****.
> 
> That said, if this is the bedrock of civilization why have you never been married and only have fun sexual relationships? Aren't you part of the problem? Your kind is causing the fall of our society and its traditions.


Well think as you wish. I'm here to speak my mind.

And when did I ever say I was never married anyway? Well, here's my confession. I am a bachelor for life. I also consider myself a bisexual. I never thought I would be a good economic provider for a spouse and/or a family so I personally stay out of all that. Not all people are suitable for marriage and starting/raising families. For those humans who are, I think the nuclear family is the only way to go as a household model for child-raising. 

My definition of a nuclear family:

a household social unit with at least one father figure and one mother figure in the household: these can be adopted or biological parents: it could be a man for the male parent figure and a woman hired as a live-in nanny or a governess to fulfill the female parental figure in the home: parental figures could be other other blood relatives as grandparents, adult siblings, aunts and uncles

A nuclear family in short has one male parental figure and one female parental figure and at least one child.


----------

